# 1985 Chevy Fleetside need info?



## mvpco (Mar 13, 2001)

I have a 1985 Chevy Fleetside 8 ft bed, Std Cab, 4.3L 262 V6, Auto, A/C, PS, etc.
VIN# 1GCDC14N7FF334620

The Fender Emblems are missing and Dash Emblem is missing,.

How do I know what Model/Option I have:
is it a C10, Custom, Custom Deluxe, Cheyenne, etc

This is driving me crazy.
do I call the 800-222-1020 and ask with the vin #, to decode the Option Code in glove box?

Jeff Smith
Pensacola, FL 
850-475-9838


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

The 800 number you refer to may be your best bet to decipher your option codes - assuming, of course, that the glove box & therefore the option code decal are the original ones - mine aren't due to all the changes/swaps I've done to my truck over the years.

One clue (assuming there haven't been a lot of the custom mods like mine has!) to the trim level (Custom Deluxe, Scottsdale etc) is the interior - does it have a headliner and the associated trim? The lower models came with your basic "tin box" roof treatment, the farther up the line you went the more trim pieces you got. I'm not sure just what the levels were and what interior trim they came with, I'm sure some of the other people out there will know.

[Edited by 75 on 03-13-2001 at 09:52 PM]


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I had an '85 c10 5.0 4 barrel and the basic interior was custom delux. c10 means 2wd 1/2 ton and custom delux was the interior next up was the scottsdale then the siverardo if I remember right.


----------



## mvpco (Mar 13, 2001)

the option code is CC10903 and the trim package has a basic/no headliner, and the plastic around the gauges is black and outlined in painted silver, so is the plastic around the dash area above the glove box


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

mvpco - is there any interior trim on the windshield pillars at all? Or on the pillars behind the side window? If there is, I believe it may be a Scottsdale, if none at all it should be the Custom Deluxe. Did you have any luck with the 800 #?


----------



## mvpco (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks it is probably the Custom Deluxe then, no trim anywhere on pillars or side windows,
The 800 number, they really didnt do much good, just a VIN lookup which I already had.

thanks
Jeff Smith
Pensacola
mvpco


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

I seem to have forgotten my manners here - I didn't even say "welcome" in any of my replies!  Well, better late than never: Welcome to the forum!

Sounds like the Custom Deluxe then, nice thing about that is since they're the most common, it'll be easy to find replacement trim badges at the wrecker if you're looking for some.

And if you're looking to upgrade your interior, any Chev/GMC pickup of that era can be your "donor" truck, it will just require drilling holes to attach the trim pieces that hold the headliner in. I did that with mine, using the parts from a '79 Silverado. Other different parts include the door trim panels and a carpeted piece that goes below them, and the kick panels down by your feet.

[Edited by 75 on 03-14-2001 at 06:22 PM]


----------



## Razzlo (Jan 29, 2001)

That's true. I have an '84 C10 Custom Deluxe and have had no problems finding parts and pieces. Actually I a fortunate because there is a u-pull-it near my house and I go about every other week to find parts. Funny thing though. There are PLENTY ofr FORDS in the bone yard, but the CHEVY's are slim pickins..... What does THAT tell you? I am going net week to pull a steel drop bumper that lists for over $200. I can get it for $50!!!. THATS a deal. Later.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

OK Here we go

1 Made in the U.S.
GC Chevy
D 5001# to 6000# hydraulic brake system and gvwr
C Two wheel drive 1981-86
1 Half ton
4 Body type 2-door cab
N Engine description 262 v-6
7 Check digit
F Model Year 1985
F Plant Code Flint
334620 Production Assembly Sequence Number

I got the information from an LMC Truck catalog. You can order a catalog online at http://www.lmctruck.com

Bruce


----------

